# Fahrrad Rahmen



## Basell (8. September 2015)

Vielleicht kennen sich hier ein paar Leute aus  

Dieser Fahrradrahmen oder allgemein solche, was halten die aus ? Kann eine Person mit 150KG mit so einem Rahmen fahren,
oder bricht dieser. 

Muss das Umbedingt dringend wissen ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sonic1monkey (8. September 2015)

das ist doch nur ein billig teil

brechen wird da bestimmt nix! Die Federrung wird nur deutlich zu weich sein und kann auf block gehen  ;-D  ( wird aber schon gehen )

Würde mir da vielleicht eher ein normales Rad kaufen ohne Federrung, kosten doch nicht soviel.

Oder wenn die 150kg Person öfters damit fahren will vielleicht mal was ordendliches kaufen?

Ich habe eins mit Luftdruck federrung, sprich so wie man Reifen aufpumpt kann man die Gabel und Federbein aufpumpen um die härte an das gewicht vom Fahrer anzupassen.


----------



## buggs001 (8. September 2015)

Muss es der Rahmen für ein Fully sein?
Ich denke auch, dass der Rahmen halten wird, sofern keine Sprünge damit gemacht werden.
Aber wie monkey schon geschrieben hat wird die Stahlfeder bei 150kg wahrscheinlich auf block gehen und eben nicht mehr federn.
Die müsste dann auf ein stärkeres Modell umgebaut werden, sofern es diese Ausführung für 150kg gibt.

Auf der sicheren Seite bist Du mit einem Hardtail-Rahmen.
Ist auch günstiger, da die ganzen Umlenkungen, Lager und das Feder/Dämpfungs-Element entfällt.
Durch die fixe Verbindung der Elemente sehe ich auch bei 150kg kein Problem.
Ich habe mal ein Bild von irgend einem Hardtail-Rahmen angehängt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XyZaaH (8. September 2015)

Der Rahmen ist äußerst billig, aber 150kg sollte der schon aushalten.


----------



## MfDoom (8. September 2015)

Das ist ein Schaukelstuhl und kein Fahrradrahmen, lass lieber die Finger weg. Deine Kraft beim treten sollte sich nicht in Schaukeln auflösen, das ist bei so billigen Federelementen aber vorprogrammiert.


----------



## shootme55 (8. September 2015)

Kommt drauf an: Bekommst du ihn geschenkt und willst damit zum Tante-Emma-Laden einkaufen fahren, dann ja. Auf einen Hügel würd ich damit nicht freiwillig fahrn. Hab da ein bissl Erfahrung, da ich selber von 180 auf 110kg runter bin und gern mountainbike. Kaufen würd ich so ein Teil eher nicht, schon garnicht in deiner Gewichtsklasse, weil vermutlich beide Federn sofort auf Anschlag gehen. Das ist beim Fahren unangenehmer als ein komplett starres Rad weils jedes mal beim Aufsteigen oder bei einem Schlagloch anschlägt, dadurch hast dann heftigere Stöße als bei einem starren Rahmen ohne Feder. Aber brechen wird er nicht. Bin mit 180kg auf einem billigen Rad um 300 Euro gefahrn, da wird alles kaputt (Tretlager, Pedale, Felgen, Naben, Federbein, Sattelstützfeder) außer der Rahmen.


----------



## Basell (8. September 2015)

Bin daher am Überlegen diesem Rahmen zu kaufen weil er mir für 25 Euro angeboten wird, 
bin derzeit am schauen erst mal Günstig Rahmen u.s.w zu besorgen und zusammen zu bauen. 

Und nach und nach mit bissen Geld es zu Verbessern damit es für Nächstes Jahr dann Fahrbereit wäre


----------



## MfDoom (8. September 2015)

Wenn d damit keine Erfahrung hast würde ich davon abraten einen Rahmen komplett neu aufzubauen. Du brauchst Spezialwerkzeuge und auch ein wenig Erfahrung. Ich würde nach einem billigen aber fahrbereiten Rad ausschau halten. Nirgends ist der Wertverlust höher als bei gebrauchten Fahrrädern, da bekommt man gute Sachen wirklich billig.


----------



## buggs001 (9. September 2015)

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.
Schau Dir mal die Fotos an, da lacht ja schon der Rost.
Überhaupt bei der Frotalansicht ist es gut an Gabelholmen, etc zu sehen.

Dazu eine Gripshift-Schaltung ohne Hinterrad. (Gripshift verwendet eigentlich kein MTB)
D.h. Du musst dir das Hinterrad mit dem passenden Zahnkranz erst besorgen.
(Die Zahnräder muss mit der Schaltung zusammenpassen)

Ob die Schaltung vorne+hinten überhaupt noch halbwegs funktioniert und wie die Bremse funktionieren, kannst Du nicht einmal testen.

In welchem Zustand ist das Lenkkopflager? Hast Du da ein Spiel? (Ist bei einem 1/2 Rad schwer zu testen)
Das Tretlager ist noch gut, dafür brauchst Du übrigends das Spezielwerkzeug, da die üblicherweise eingepresst sind. (Ist bei einem 1/2 Rad nicht zu testen)
Von den ganzen Lagern am Hinterbau (Vollgefedert) will ich erst gar nicht reden.
Wenn Du bei 150kg hier irgendwo ein Spiel hast, wirkt sich das nicht gerade vorteilhaft aus.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten, wenn Du das machen lassen musst.

Funktioniert die Hinterbaufederung + Dämpfung überhaupt noch.
Wobei es für Deine 150kg sowieso nicht ausgelegt ist.
Funktioniert die Gabelfederung noch.
Kannst Du die ev. noch passend auf Dein Gewicht justieren.

Passt überhaupt die Rahmenhöhe, bzw. wie sitzt Du drauf?
Das kannst ja nicht ausprobieren.

Dann noch die fehlenden Komponenten:
Felgen Vorne + Hinten
Schläuche + Mäntel
Zahnkranz
etc.

Ich würde davon die Finger lassen.
So ein Y-Rahmen schaut ja ganz witzig aus, aber das wars auch schon.
Hatte in den letzten 10 Jahren kein Namhafter Radhersteller verwendet.
Da steckst Du in nullkommanichts gleich mal € 200,- rein.

Und um 200,- kriegst Du schon ein gutes, komplettes, gebrauchtes Hardtail-MTB.


----------



## Basell (9. September 2015)

Bekomme  wohl ein Fahrrad von einem Kollegen das noch in Ordnung ist, aber es ist halt auch so eines !
Damit muss ich erst mal dann leben bis Geld da ist für ein richtiges ^^

Aber Frage ist nun
die Stoß Feder gegen welche Sollte man diese am besten austauschen die mehr aushält


----------



## buggs001 (10. September 2015)

Ist jetzt nicht mein Fachgebiet.

Online ist viel zu bekommen.
Fahrrad DÃ¤mpfer gÃ¼nstig kaufen im Shop | fahrrad.de
So etwas in dieser Art, jedoch muss Einbaulänge und Gewichtsbereich passen.
Kind Shock KS-260 FederdÃ¤mpfer 2000LBS gÃ¼nstig kaufen â–· fahrrad.de
Ist aber ein sehr billiges Ding und ev. müssen die Buchsen angepasst werden.

Umrechnung lbs/kg
lbs-Gewicht in Kilogramm umrechnen

Am besten ist vielleicht zum Fahrradhändler um die Ecke damit schauen.
Der kann Dir sicher weiterhelfen und das passende besorgen.


----------



## Basell (11. September 2015)

Habe heute ein Normales Fahrrad mit Federn nur für Lenker bekommen für 20 euro, ist eigenlich nocht Top

Muss nur eine neue Kette dran weil dort die Kette gerissen war. Nur weiß ich nicht welches Ketten schloss ich nun brauche 7, 8 ,9 , 10 fach
verstehe dies nicht ^^ Was der Unterschied ist.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. September 2015)

Sorry


----------

